# Got a photo-bomb?



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 31, 2014)

"Don't leave me out, mom!"

I was trying to take a picture of geese yesterday and my  girl just had to sneak in!  That's a Pyr for ya - has to be in the middle of everything!

Silly dog...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2014)

That is because the Pyr knows they are always much more interesting. 

Great pyr bomb!


----------



## elevan (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 31, 2014)

Look to the right


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 31, 2014)

OMG!  That is awesome!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 1, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> Look to the right


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Feb 1, 2014)

This is just too funny!


----------



## elevan (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## schmije (Feb 1, 2014)

Guard llama, Lalita, didn't want to be left out of the photo op.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2014)

Badger getting in the way of a really nice shot of my chickens....



 

and again... yes that was a full block of Badger's side...jealous!


----------



## Support (Feb 4, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> Look to the right



Hahahah


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 5, 2014)

Critters!   They do make life more fun, don't they?!


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 5, 2014)

That cow is great. That should be a birthday card.


----------



## JandM (Feb 24, 2014)

I have bunches, but this is my favorite


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 24, 2014)

JandM said:


> I have bunches, but this is my favorite



Welcome to BYH! 
There is a new member introductions thread! We'd love to hear more about you and your BYH.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 24, 2014)

How about this


----------



## JandM (Feb 24, 2014)

*New*
There's not really a whole lot to tell... I have some llamas I want to train for packing and some chickens - not really enough to call a herd or a flock Lol! I just found this site today and I am hoping over time to get ideas from people who have real herds and flocks


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 8, 2014)

JandM said:


> I have bunches, but this is my favorite



This might be one of the best photo bombs of ALL TIME.


----------

